# Best & Worst Videogame Movies



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been thinking a lot on this subject lately, and I think it's worth some discussion. What do you guys think are the best and worst videogame movies you have seen? For what reasons were they good or bad? ("It sucks" doesn't count.) 


Here's my list:

1] Mortal Kombat: This movie was just a lot of fun over all. The fights were well choreographed, and the characters were well cast for the most part.

2] Silent Hill: Yes, a lot was changed for the movie, but the first SH game would be fairly difficult to film as it stood.


Here's the worst:

1] Resident Evil Extinction: Talk about WTF RE and Mad Max are not a good combo.

2] MK: Annihilation: So much went wrong with this one, only two things need to be said. First, Paul W. S. Anderson directing would have improved the film. Second, the script was so crappy that Christopher Fucking Lambert turned it down, and he made Highlander Endgame!


----------



## Gabe (Mar 14, 2011)

best was Mortal Kombat


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I think the "worst" list would be about 100 times bigger than the "best" list.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 14, 2011)

You know Videogame movies suck when Mortal Kombat is the best.


----------



## Ash (Mar 14, 2011)

Best: Resident Evil 1-3 and Silent Hill.

I loved the Resident Evil movies before I started playing the games. Resident Evil, Apocalypse and Extinction are among my favorite movies overall (Afterlife sucked ass, though). Silent Hill was a fantastic movie, too. Very dark and chilling, nice atmosphere.

Worst: Anything by Uwe Boll. 

There should be no explanation.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2011)

Best

 Mortal Kombat and Prince of Persia are the only ones I can think of which got 3/4 stars. Maybe "Silent Hill" too.

Worst

Street Fighter: Legend of Chun-Li, Mortal Kombat 2, most of Uwe Boll's films and THAT FUCKING TEKKEN MOVIE(live action).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I loved Mortal Kombat II for how bad it was. So bad it's good kinda thing.

The worst I've seen was DOOM. Awful, terrible, utter shit.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 14, 2011)

Worst-Super Mario Bros, that movie sucked


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I never saw that movie in its entirety. I saw little pieces of it. That was enough to go  but I saw DOOM. The whole thing. 

Another one that comes to mind is *Double Dragon*.


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2011)

Resident Evil 3 was probably the best one in the series but that's not saying much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Have you ever seen Double Dragon?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 14, 2011)

The best one is probably that Final Fantasy one, purely on the merits of its technical achievement.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 14, 2011)

Best:

Street Fighter II: The Animated Movie


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 14, 2011)

Every single movie previously mentioned is not actually a video game movie.
Unless you consider the Harry Potter movies ''book movies'' in which case you can carry on.

Best: Scott Pilgrim
Worst: Meh, no idea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Detective (Mar 14, 2011)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Best & Worst Video Game Movies





~Ageha~ said:


> ....





CrazyMoronX said:


> ....





ThePsuedo said:


> ....





Dr. Kirk said:


> ....





MartialHorror said:


> ....





Judecious said:


> ....





The World said:


> ....





erictheking said:


> ....





Bear Walken said:


> ....





Nodonn said:


> ....



While admirable, and some even came close to the mark, none of the people in this thread who posted before me can successfully claim to know the worst video game adaption of all time.


*Spoiler*: _Greatest American Hero Of All Time_ 



[YOUTUBE]avXsM2n2oqg[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Fast forward to 0:31_ 



[YOUTUBE]H5jzl5761Zw[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



Jean Claude Van Damme played the American to end all Americans, by video game standards at least, your argument is invalid.

P.S: Don't forget the lovable Raul Julia hamming it up as....

[YOUTUBE]asDvjuiNNLw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]GF1KKAs-RmY[/YOUTUBE]






CrazyMoronX said:


> Have you ever seen Double Dragon?



It was a great video game series for the NES.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2011)

The first Street Fighter movie was awful, but at least it had a sense of humor about itself. I think it was trying to be intentionally bad(although in a more "Batman and Robin" kind of way, which usually fails). The newer one though is just awful and boring.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I had forgotten Street Fighter. I think I blocked it out of my memory like a bad childhood incident involve duct tape, electrical wires, and a gang of teenaged black kids in the sewer where I grew up.


----------



## Detective (Mar 14, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I think it was trying to be intentionally bad(although in a more "Batman and Robin" kind of way, which usually fails). The newer one though is just awful and boring.



This level of bad cannot be purposely made. Raul Julia did this movie for his kids(R.I.P). And at the time, Van Damme was Hollywood's answer to successfully translating a 2D cash machine into a live action masterpiece.

[YOUTUBE]gI8a5_Buw9w[/YOUTUBE]



...... 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2011)

Detective said:


> This level of bad cannot be purposely made. Raul Julia did this movie for his kids(R.I.P). And at the time, Van Damme was Hollywood's answer to successfully translating a 2D cash machine into a live action masterpiece.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gI8a5_Buw9w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



The thing is, at this time, it wasnt even thought that anyone could take a video game movie seriously, which is why the movie is so goofy. If you dont think that's the intent, then it must've been years since you've seen it. Not only scene goes by without some idiotic gag. I remember this, and it HAS been years since I've seen it.

It's still a shit movie, but it's aim was to be campy. It had its moments for it. The new SF, as I said, was boring. 

I'd rather have a stupid movie than a boring movie.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GlhOUyy4wbs[/YOUTUBE]

If you wanted a fun time, there were worse things to watch. 
Hell, even the Mario movie had its moments.


----------



## TSC (Mar 14, 2011)

this is the best thing closest to a VG a movie can get:


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2011)

Ugh, City Hunter sucked too.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Bender (Mar 16, 2011)

Best:

Mortal Kombat: Never have I had so much fun seeing a video game movie before. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJabP7XzZ30[/YOUTUBE]

Remains one most memorable sequences in Movie adaptation history for me. 

"500 dollar glasses asshole" 

Resident Evil: Apocalypse 

Before suffering from as Tvtropes describes as "sequelitis" this did a goodjob of coming in 2nd place.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't know Bison died shortly after that movie. 

I think we all need to take a moment for Raul Julia and watch Street Fighter in reverence.



Okay, you can skip that last part.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 17, 2011)

best is the old MK movies. 1st and 2nd movies.

worst has to be that Dead or Alive or Street Fighter movies.. both weren't that good at all.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 17, 2011)

:: Good Video Game Films ::

1.Silent Hill
2.Mortal Kombat
3.Metal Gear Solid Philanthropy - Link removed
4.Hitman
5.Prince of Persia The Sands of Time
6.Final Fantasy VII Advent Children
7.Final Fantasy The Spirits Within
9.Mortal Kombat Rebirth

:: Bad Video Game Films ::

01.Mortal Kombat Annihilation
02.Biohazard
03.Biohazard Apocalypse
04.Biohazard Extinction
05.Biohazard Afterlife
06.Super Mario Brothers
07.House of the Dead
08.Wing Commander
09.Far Cry
10.Max Payne
11.Tekken
12.Street Fighter The Legend of Chun-Li
13.Alone in the Dark
14.Doom
15.Bloodrayne
16.DOA
17.Postal
18.Double Dragon
19.Street Fighter
20.Lara Croft Tomb Raider
21.Lara Croft Tomb Raider The Cradle of Life


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2011)

Uwe Boll's Alone in the Dark gets worst for me.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't believe this list is serious.



I know RT uses the Tomatometer for this kind of list, but they aren't even consistent this time around. A film rated 33% is placed in between two 16% movies. I read the intro paragraph, and there's nothing to indicate why that would happen here. Also, I'm now thoroughly convinced that the critic screenings of Spirits Within came with free marijuana joints. There's no other logical explanation!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2011)

Off the top of my head..

Best:

Mortal Kombat
Silent Hill
Street Fighter II: The Animated Movie
Fatal Fury: The Motion Picture
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children

Worst:

Street Fighter
Double Dragon
Resident Evil: Extinction
(This list could go on for a while)


----------



## Taleran (Mar 26, 2011)

I guess Gamer is out because it doesn't use an established game? That would be my choice.


----------

